# What's it gonna take to fit 31s on the 1k?!



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

So I just got a good offer on some 31s whats it gonna take to clear them, I have a set of spring spacers that I'm gonna put on, will that be enough?!


----------



## jrpro130

Spring spacers and trim. Gonna want some clutching after those 31s though 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

I had a feeling, gonna slap em on there and go from there I guess! I would like to have some ol2's but beggars can't b choosers!!


----------



## jeremy7286

Are spring spacers the only option or will a bracket lift give it enough clearance with trimming?


----------



## Polaris425

jeremy7286 said:


> Are spring spacers the only option or will a bracket lift give it enough clearance with trimming?


Bracket lift would probably give more lift than spacers. Spacers dont really lift the front end, they just stiffen the springs and keep the shocks maxed out all the time.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Bracket lifts on CanAms usually means aftermarket axles, otherwise your pulling them out of the diffs. Thats why so many people use spring spacers. I'm not sure how much more travel the axles in the Gen2's have, but on the Gen1's (up to 2011) you have to buy at least new rear axles if you use a bracket lift.


----------



## JPs300

The fronts don't tend to pull out like the rears(std double a-arm plain-of-travel vs the trailing arms out back) BUT most all I have seen with brackets up front breakaxle pretty quick. - At full extension the axles are at a fairly high angle stock, thus when you add a bracket lift joint reliability gets very questionable. 

That said, can-ams are also notorious for rather soft springs & thus a notable amount of suspension sag, thus spacers tend to add a reasonable amount of height w/o allowing the axles to over-extend.


----------



## jeremy7286

So what size spacers then?


----------



## JPBrute750

Will the 31'' outlaws fit on a 2013 XMR 1000 without mods other then a clutch kit? Or will it need some lift too?


----------



## jrpro130

It will be close on the xmr, but give it a shot!


----------



## fidel cashflow

not much here you go 2 inch catvos spring cups and his little brother both on 31


----------

